# 3 week Vacation and Multies



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So, I will be going on vacation on the 10th of July and will be returning home on the 31st of July. I have A 20 gallon long with 6 adult multies and about 30-40 fry of varying sizes. I've had issues with my fish where the fry kept disappearing but these batches from the one specific multi mom seem to be doing okay even though I know the other multies occasionally try to nab some of the fry. I would estimate around 10 of the fry are too big to be eaten. I think if I left the tank for 3 weeks with no direct feeding the adults should still be fine, correct? Would the fry be fine with no direct feedings for 3 weeks? The 10 largest are probably about half an inch or so full length. I worry about the fry because I want them to survive and grow since these are my first batch of fry that are actually growing out in the tank. I was thinking about buying the EHEIM automatic every day fish feeder but would that work for feeding the fry as well? Would the food dispense throughout the tank and allow all the fry to get enough to eat? Alternatively I was thinking about having someone come and feed the fish every 3 days. Are any of these good options? I would like it if most of the fry or at least 10 of them survived.


----------



## PreposterousFish (Jan 8, 2013)

I would go with having someone feed your fish. That way you can be very specific about what you want done.

Why don't you take the fry out? Or put in a divider?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Have someone come in every three days is excellent. I use a daily pill box and measure out the food so that my fish sitters have no guess work:



Also, leave a note for them to check that the pumps are flowing and the temperature is stable. A pump/heater/power failure could wipe out the rest. If you haven't already, unplug your heater to avoid a malfunction.

If you were to leave the fish on their own for that length of time, I'd expect zero fry survival.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I still have a little more than a month before I set off so I should hopefully be able to find a fish sitter. If for some reason I can't find someone who can come in every 3 days, would the EHEIM automatic fish feeder be a good option or will the fry still most likely not make it? Is it possible to fill the EHEIM feeder with crushed NLS(dust particle like in form)? Most of my friends in the area won't be here over the summer so does anyone know of a good way to find a fish sitter? I suppose I could ask at the LFS..


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'd check with your local fish clubs... NJ has several. Neighbors often are the best though. They know when there's a power outage, and it's easy for them to stop in.

I don't trust auto feeders at all. They tend to clog, feed erratic amounts, and are no replacement for a human too check that every thing is okay.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've actually had great luck with my Eheim auto. fish feeder, mine has been going strong for over 4 years. I usually use the 2mm or 3mm pellets but for smaller fish, the .5mm or 1mm should work just fine.

I definitely recommend using fresh batteries and setting up the feeder at least 2 weeks in advance so you can adjust the little slider window and verify the feeder is working properly.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Deeda,

Would the EHEIM automatic fish feeder work with fine, powderlike NLS(after it's been crushed)? Would the outflow be enough to disperse it throughout the tank so that the fry from all corners of the tank can be fed? I suppose I could set it near the filter outflow but I guess I'm not sure if that would still ensure that the food particles get to all areas of the tank..


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Darkskies said:


> Hi Deeda,
> 
> Would the EHEIM automatic fish feeder work with fine, powderlike NLS(after it's been crushed)?


  Not that you asked me, but the answer is no. I've tried it. The humidity from sitting near the tank makes the food clump up badly. I've also tried using flakes in it, and same problem. The food distribution issue is solved by placing the feeder near a filter outlet, but that only increases the moisture problem.

You wouldn't leave other pets unattended for that length of time, why consider it for your fish? A long weekend- no problem, but three weeks is asking for trouble. From many years experience, I can assure you that equipment failures are ten times more likely when you are not there to fix them.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

triscuit said:


> Darkskies said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Deeda,
> ...


Haha all right so that means I have to convince one of my neighbors. Would the fry being fed every 3 days(so probably 7 times before I'm back) be enough for most of them to survive?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yes, as long as you don't have other predators in the tank. Do not overfeed to compensate... Just a normal amount every three days.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never tried using flakes or powdered food in my auto feeder but will defer to Triscuit on this one.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

So all of my fish are doing well and have grown since I came back from my trip. Now, the question is what amount of pay or gift-giving would be appropriate to compensate the person who took care of my fish? I brought gifts back from my vacation but I'm also wondering if I should pay them money as well. What complicates things is that the lady who fed my fish every 3 days as well as brought the mail inside is older than me and also works in the leasing office.


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Great to hear that. It is always great to hear when things are happy. Give her an (amazon) gift card or something like that.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Is she a coffee drinker? If so, a gift card to Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks tied to a bouquet of flowers is a great "thank you". Can you tell I drink lots of coffee and love flowers?


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! I ended up giving her 2 giant foreign chocolate bars(from the country I visited), and 2 souvenirs from that same country. I think the sum total would be about 30 dollars or so in terms of how much the items are worth. She seemed very happy to receive the gifts and said to let her know if I ever need her to do it again. I wonder though if it's enough for about 7-9 days of feeding the fish? I mean it's only 15 minutes of her time but it seems like other people pay 10-15 dollars per day for feeding cats/dogs which probably might even take less than time than feeding fish.. I'm a student though so it should be okay, right? lol..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you did the right thing in giving her some gifts from your trip and I'm sure she was appreciative of them. Truthfully, the expression of your thanks was probably more important to her than anything. The gifts were just the icing on the cake. I think you are fine with your gifts.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks! Just needed an opinion to make sure I did the right thing. My gifts amount to more than the equivalent of an amazon gift card anyway so I think I should be all right. She also said she'd be more than happy to take care of my fish again if need be!


----------

